# كتاب:Shreve's Chemical Process Industries



## aahmh86 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

أقدم لكم كتاب جمييييييييييل عن مختلف الصناعات الكيميائية, اتمنى ان يتال إعجابكم وقبولكم.

Randolph Norris Shreve, Joseph Brink, "Chemical Process Industries" 
MgH | 1984 | ISBN: 0070571473, 0070661677 | 856 pages | PDF | 58,1 MB 

Authors represent the leading experts in their fields and are dedicated to improving the lives, careers, and interests of readers worldwide


links:

http://uploading.com/files/md1489me/...ndustries.rar

http://www.filefactory.com/file/a0bc...Industries_rar


لاتنسونا من صالح دعواتكم.

الموضوع منقول للفائدة العامة, وحقيقة كنت ابحث عن هذا الكتاب ووجدته وقلت أفرحكم معاي.


----------



## ahmedelkady (26 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم وبارك الله لك


----------



## sheresh (26 سبتمبر 2009)

يسلمو كثير 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## qazasq2002 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا لك اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك علي الكتاب
وفقك الله


----------



## abue tycer (4 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا كتاب رائع لمجهود كبير باركك الله


----------



## غريب الطباع (4 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ..................مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## يوحنا رومانس (4 نوفمبر 2009)

يا اخي مشكور الف مرة منذ سنتين وانا ابحث عن هذا الكتاب المهم جدا


----------



## فيصل التميمي (6 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمدمكي (11 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الكتاب المفيد ننتظر منك المزيد


اخوك محمد مكي:3::5::67:


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور أخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك ووفقك لكل خير وبركة ........


----------



## MaZaGAngeE (12 نوفمبر 2009)

انا مش عارف أشكرك ازاي 
أنا دخت على الكتاب د ه


----------



## aahmh86 (12 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا" على مرورك.
بس لاتنسونا من صالح دعواتكم


----------



## مطرنافع (1 يناير 2010)

جزااااك الله الف خير اخي الكريم.....الله يجعلك مفتاح للخير دائما


----------



## aahmh86 (2 يناير 2010)

تسلم أخي الكريم.
بس دعواتكم


----------



## سراب الغريب (3 مارس 2011)

جزيت الجنة .. شكرا لك ..


----------



## aahmh86 (5 مارس 2011)

ولكم مثل مادعوتم لي , جزاكم الله خير,, شكراً على مروركم


----------



## محمد درويش سويسة (9 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الكتاب ادعو الله لك التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## xperiapro (11 مارس 2012)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم وبارك الله لك


----------



## احمد الاصيل (19 مارس 2012)

مشكور


----------

